# الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2008



## My Rock (3 فبراير 2009)

نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُم

هذه السنة و للمرة الثالثة اقمنا مسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2008 التي اُقيمت من 18 / 12 / 2008 و الى 7 / 1 / 2009

خلالها قدم الاعضاء كمية كبيرة من المواضيع الميلادية والروحية, هذه المواضيع التي اعطت طعماً و رونقاً مميز لهذه الفترة من السنة

التنافس كان كبير في المسابقة, و هذا ادى الى صعوبة تعيين الفائزين بسرعة, اذ احتجنا المزيد من الوقت لمراجعة كل المواضيع و التفاعل و التواصل معها, نوعية الموضوع ان كانت مكتوب بصورة شخصية ام منقول, ان كان التفاعل مجرد كلمات شكر ام كلمات تشجيعيةو موضوعية..

الحق يقال, هناك الكثير من اعضائنا الذين استحقوا جائزة لما قدموه من مجهود و و مواضيع و مشاركات, لكن مسابقاتنا حددت الفائزين للثلاثة فقط.

وصلنا الان الى وقت اعلان الفائزين في المسابقات الثلاثة:


مسابقة افضل موضوع روحي:
الاخت ‏Dona Nabil في موضوعها: تأملات في عيد الميلاد ( متجدد ) !!!! 



مسابقة افضل موضوع عن الميلاد:
الاخ صوت الرب في موضوعه: عيد ميلاد يسوع ... ماذا سأقدم له هدية ؟



مسابقة انشط عضو:
الاخ ‏kokoman بمجمل مواضيعه و مشاركاته التي لاحت الكثير من المواضيع في منتدى شهر الاعياد (رأس السنة)


الف مبروك للفائزين, و حظ اوفر لمتسابقينا في المسابقات القادمة (المسابقة القادمة هي مسابقة الصلب و القيامة في وقتها المعروف)

كلها ايام معدودة لنرجع و نعلن الجوائز المقدمة من منتديات الكنيسة للفائزين الثلاثة, فألف مبروك مجدداً

سلام و نعمة


----------



## BITAR (3 فبراير 2009)

*الف مبروك للفائزين*
*مع انى مش منهم*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (3 فبراير 2009)

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
ياجماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعة 
ومتنسوناااااااااااااااااش
وممكن الهدية تروح غلط
وتجيلي



امال فين الفايزين 
عايزين نعمل معاهم لقاء صحفي
هما مكسوفين ولا ايه؟؟​*


----------



## oesi no (3 فبراير 2009)

*مبروووووووووووك لدونا 
والهدية بتاعتى من قبل ما تاخديها 
ومبروووووك لصوت الرب ولكوكو مان 
وعقبالى 
*​


----------



## faris sd4l (3 فبراير 2009)

*ألف ألف ألف ألف مبروك لكل الفايزين عقبال عنا
شكرا روك على المسابقات الحلوة ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 فبراير 2009)




----------



## botros_22 (3 فبراير 2009)

الف الف مبروك للفائزين

وكل عام وانتـم بخيـر
​


----------



## صوت الرب (3 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا يا أحلى زعيم لإختيارك موضوعي
بصراحة أنا أول مرة بفوز في مسابقة 
الرب يبارك تعبك في إختيار المواضيع
و ألف مبرووووووك للأحباء dona nabil , kokoman
الرب يبارك المنتدى
أكرر شكري
*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (3 فبراير 2009)

*طبعا يكوكو بنص انا وانت صح

ودونا ياقلبى طبعا انتى هتتنزليلى عنها انا عارفة 

ومتتعبش ياصوت انا هبعت عنوانى متتعبش نفسك وتبعته انت 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

لا بجد تسلم ايدكم كلكم والف مبروك 

وتعيشوا لكل سنة وكل هدية يارب​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (3 فبراير 2009)

*الف مبروووووك لدونا وكوكومان وصوت الرب 
مبروك يا جماعة​*


----------



## nosa adel (3 فبراير 2009)

الف الف الف مبــــــــــــــــــــــــــروك ل dona ول صوت الرب ول كوكو مان
انتوا بجد تستحقوا الجوايز علشان قمتوا بمجهود رائع تستحقوا عليه حاجات كتير
ربنا يبارك حياتكوا


----------



## mero_engel (3 فبراير 2009)

*الف الف مبروك بجد *
*يارب دايما فايزين ورافعين راسنا كده *​


----------



## twety (3 فبراير 2009)

*مبروووووووووووووك والهدايا ابقى صورنا جمبهم *
*ههههههههههه*

*مبروك لدونا *
*وصوت الرب *
*وكوكو مان*

*يلا عقبالنا كده والعاقبه عندنا*
*قولوا امين*
*ومتبقوش طماعبن هههههههه*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 فبراير 2009)

ميرررررررررسى جدا يا روك 

الفضل يرجع ليك بتشجيعك الدائم لينا 

وتحفيزنا على الخدمه 

الف مبروووووووووووووك لاخوتى 

صوت الرب ,,,,,,dona nabil

ربنا يجعل المنتدى سبب بركه للجميع وخلاص للكثيرين 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الجميله يا روك ​


----------



## جيلان (3 فبراير 2009)

*الف مبرووووووووووك
عقبال كل سنة 
كل سنة والكل بخير*


----------



## vetaa (4 فبراير 2009)

*الف مبرووووووووووك*
*اانا قولت شكلك هتدمج *
*جايزة المييلاد مع القيامه*
*ههههههه*

*مبروك يا دودووووو يا قمرتى*
*مبروك يا صوت الرب*
*مبروك يا كوكو ماااااان*

*الف مبروك ليكم*
*وانا المرة الجايه بقى*
*سيبتها بمزاجى*
*هههههههههه*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (4 فبراير 2009)

*الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك ليكم بجد تستاهلوها الف مبروك وتعيش يا روك وتعمل مسابقات*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 فبراير 2009)




----------



## ميرنا (4 فبراير 2009)

مبرووووووووووووووك يا دون انتى وكوكو وصوت وعقبال كل سنة كداا يارب ​


----------



## SALVATION (4 فبراير 2009)

_*




دونا + كوكو + صوت الرب*​_


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2009)

*



			مسابقة افضل موضوع روحي:
الاخت ‏dona nabil في موضوعها: تأملات في عيد الميلاد ( متجدد ) !!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

​*
*ميرسى يا روك وربنا يبارك فيك وصدقنى أحنا جايز تنا الحقيقيه هى وجودنا فى المنتدى 
كل سنه وانت طيب وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك 
والف مبرووك لصوت الرب ولكوكو على فوزهم المستحق  ​*


----------



## totty (4 فبراير 2009)

*الف مبروووووووووووووووووووك

دونتى وكوكومان وصوت الرب

وعقبالنا يااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
*​


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (4 فبراير 2009)

الف مبروووووك لدونا وكوكومان وصوت الرب 
مبروك يا جماعة


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2009)

bitar قال:


> *الف مبروك للفائزين*
> *مع انى مش منهم*​



*الله يبارك فيك يا بيتر والمره الجايه تبقى منهم ههههه​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> *مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
> ياجماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعة
> ومتنسوناااااااااااااااااش
> وممكن الهدية تروح غلط
> ...


*
 الله يبارك فيك يا بيشوووو وانشالله مش هيحصل غلط ههههه :t30:​*


----------



## berolina (4 فبراير 2009)

الف مبروووووووووك


----------



## gigi angel (4 فبراير 2009)

الف مبروك لدونا 
وصوت الرب 
وكوكومان 


الف مبروك ليكوا

وعقبال باقى الاعضاء


----------



## M a r i a m (4 فبراير 2009)

ألف مليون مبرووووووووووووووك لدونا ولصوت الرب وكوكو مان
وعقبال كل سنة​


----------



## الأخت مايا (4 فبراير 2009)

الف مبروك
زما اجمل ان نفوز بكلمة الرب


----------



## ايرينى جورج (4 فبراير 2009)

الف مبروك يا شباب الهدايا بالنص بقة ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 فبراير 2009)

​
*لدونا​*


​
*لصوت الرب​*


​
*لكوكومان​*
*ربنا يحافظ عليكم و يرشدكم للصالح​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2009)

oesi_no قال:


> *مبروووووووووووك لدونا
> والهدية بتاعتى من قبل ما تاخديها
> ومبروووووك لصوت الرب ولكوكو مان
> وعقبالى
> *​


*
اكييييييييييد الهديه هخليك تتفرج عليها :t30:
ههههههه
ميرسى يا جوجو وعقبالك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2009)

faris sd4l قال:


> *ألف ألف ألف ألف مبروك لكل الفايزين عقبال عنا
> شكرا روك على المسابقات الحلوة ربنا يباركك
> *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


>


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2009)

botros_22 قال:


> الف الف مبروك للفائزين
> 
> وكل عام وانتـم بخيـر
> ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2009)

صوت الرب قال:


> *شكرا يا أحلى زعيم لإختيارك موضوعي
> بصراحة أنا أول مرة بفوز في مسابقة
> الرب يبارك تعبك في إختيار المواضيع
> و ألف مبرووووووك للأحباء dona nabil , kokoman
> ...




*ميرسى يا صوت الرب ومبرووك ليك ويا رب دايما تفوز​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *طبعا يكوكو بنص انا وانت صح
> 
> ودونا ياقلبى طبعا انتى هتتنزليلى عنها انا عارفة
> 
> ...



*متغلاش عليكى هدية كوكو وصوت الرب يا انجى هههههههه
الله يبارك فيكى يا قمررررر :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *الف مبروووووك لدونا وكوكومان وصوت الرب
> مبروك يا جماعة​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2009)

nosa adel قال:


> الف الف الف مبــــــــــــــــــــــــــروك ل dona ول صوت الرب ول كوكو مان
> انتوا بجد تستحقوا الجوايز علشان قمتوا بمجهود رائع تستحقوا عليه حاجات كتير
> ربنا يبارك حياتكوا


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *الف الف مبروك بجد *
> *يارب دايما فايزين ورافعين راسنا كده *​


*
انتم السابقون ونحن اللاحقون يا ميرو ههههههه
الله يبارك فيكى يا قمررررر :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 فبراير 2009)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *متغلاش عليكى هدية كوكو وصوت الرب يا انجى هههههههه*
> *الله يبارك فيكى يا قمررررر :Love_Letter_Open:*


 

طيب وهديه دونا راحت فين 

:t9::t9::t9:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 فبراير 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *طبعا يكوكو بنص انا وانت صح​*
> 
> _*ودونا ياقلبى طبعا انتى هتتنزليلى عنها انا عارفة *_​
> _*ومتتعبش ياصوت انا هبعت عنوانى متتعبش نفسك وتبعته انت *_​
> ...


لا يا انجى 

انا متبرعلك بهديه دونا 

حلال عليكى 

ههههههههههه 

الله يبارك فيكى يا فندم ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2009)

twety قال:


> *مبروووووووووووووك والهدايا ابقى صورنا جمبهم *
> *ههههههههههه*
> 
> *مبروك لدونا *
> ...



*ان جت على الصوره هينه انتى تؤمرى يا توته
ميرسى يا قمررر وعقباااااالك :Love_Letter_Open:​*


----------



## فادية (4 فبراير 2009)

*الف  مليون  مبروك لكل  الفائزين  *
*ربنا يبارك تعبكم  ومجهوداتكم  *
*ويا  رب  دائما  متفوقين  في  الخدمة*​


----------



## cobcob (5 فبراير 2009)

*ألف مبروك لكل اللى كسبوا
وأكتر ناس كسبت هما الاعضاء
لأنهم كسبوا مجموعة مواضيع رائعة
ربنا يعوض الكل
وكل أعياد وانتو طيبين​*


----------



## kalimooo (5 فبراير 2009)

*الف مبروووووك لدونا وكوكومان وصوت الرب 
مبروككككككككككككككككككككككككك*


----------



## BishoRagheb (5 فبراير 2009)

*احب اطمنكم ياجماعة
مفيش حد من التلاتة الفايزين 
هياخدوا هداية
الهدايا اتصادرت في مصر
وهي معدية الجمارك
وهتيجي عندي​*


----------



## max mike (5 فبراير 2009)

*ألف مبروووووووووووك للفائزين


*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ميرررررررررسى جدا يا روك
> 
> الفضل يرجع ليك بتشجيعك الدائم لينا
> 
> ...



*ميرسى يا كوكو وألف مبروك ليك أنت كمان​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *الف مبرووووووووووك
> عقبال كل سنة
> كل سنة والكل بخير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *الف مبرووووووووووك*
> *اانا قولت شكلك هتدمج *
> *جايزة المييلاد مع القيامه*
> *ههههههه*
> ...



*الله يبارك فيكى يا فيتووو يا قمررررى
وانشالله المره الجايه تبقى انتى وانا معاكى برضه هههههه *


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2009)

اغريغوريوس قال:


> *الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك ليكم بجد تستاهلوها الف مبروك وتعيش يا روك وتعمل مسابقات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


>


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> مبرووووووووووووووك يا دون انتى وكوكو وصوت وعقبال كل سنة كداا يارب ​



*ميررررسى يا مرنوننتى وربنا يبارك فيكى يا حبيبتى :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## noraa (5 فبراير 2009)

الف مبروك للفائزين وعقبالنا يارب


----------



## noraa (5 فبراير 2009)

http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images/218147287
http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images/774573957.jpeg


----------



## noraa (5 فبراير 2009)

url=http://www.arabchurch.com/upload]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url]


----------



## الملكة العراقية (5 فبراير 2009)

دونا نبيل
صوت الرب 
كوكو مان



​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2009)

totty قال:


> *الف مبروووووووووووووووووووك
> 
> دونتى وكوكومان وصوت الرب
> 
> ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2009)

PETER_OSCAR قال:


> الف مبروووووك لدونا وكوكومان وصوت الرب
> مبروك يا جماعة


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2009)

berolina قال:


> الف مبروووووووووك


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2009)

germen قال:


> الف مبروك لدونا
> وصوت الرب
> وكوكومان
> 
> ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2009)

y_a_r_a قال:


> ألف مليون مبرووووووووووووووك لدونا ولصوت الرب وكوكو مان
> وعقبال كل سنة​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2009)

الأخت مايا قال:


> الف مبروك
> زما اجمل ان نفوز بكلمة الرب


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2009)

ايرينى جورج قال:


> الف مبروك يا شباب الهدايا بالنص بقة ههههههههههههههههه



*ميغلوش عليكى يا قمررررر
هدية صوت الرب وهدية كوكو تحت امرك بس أنتى تؤمرى ههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2009)

jesus156 قال:


> ​
> *لدونا​*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> طيب وهديه دونا راحت فين
> 
> :t9::t9::t9:​



*راحت لصاحبتها طبعااااا :t30:
اممممممم
حاسه انك معترض يا كوكو :t9:
ههههههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> لا يا انجى
> 
> انا متبرعلك بهديه دونا
> 
> ...



:smil8::smil8::smil8:​*شكل هديتك هتوصلك ومعاها شرطه سودا على اسمك يا كوكو :t30:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2009)

فادية قال:


> *الف  مليون  مبروك لكل  الفائزين  *
> *ربنا يبارك تعبكم  ومجهوداتكم  *
> *ويا  رب  دائما  متفوقين  في  الخدمة*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2009)

cobcob قال:


> *ألف مبروك لكل اللى كسبوا
> وأكتر ناس كسبت هما الاعضاء
> لأنهم كسبوا مجموعة مواضيع رائعة
> ربنا يعوض الكل
> وكل أعياد وانتو طيبين​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> *الف مبروووووك لدونا وكوكومان وصوت الرب
> مبروككككككككككككككككككككككككك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> *احب اطمنكم ياجماعة
> مفيش حد من التلاتة الفايزين
> هياخدوا هداية
> الهدايا اتصادرت في مصر
> ...


*
شكلك مش هتجيبها لبر يا بيشووو وهضطر ابعتلك هديه من اللوحه اياها :t30:
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2009)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *ألف مبروووووووووووك للفائزين
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2009)

noraa قال:


> الف مبروك للفائزين وعقبالنا يارب


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> دونا نبيل
> صوت الرب
> كوكو مان
> 
> ...


----------



## grges monir (5 فبراير 2009)

*مبروك دونا انتى تستهلى الجايزة مواضيعك كانت ومازالت رائعة*
*دائما موفقة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2009)

grges monir قال:


> *مبروك دونا انتى تستهلى الجايزة مواضيعك كانت ومازالت رائعة*
> *دائما موفقة*



*ميرسى يا جرجس على ذوقك وتشجيعك وربنا يباركك
بس اوعى تنسى تبارك لصوت الرب ولكوكو لحسن يتخانقوا معاك ههههه​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 فبراير 2009)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *راحت لصاحبتها طبعااااا :t30:*
> *اممممممم*
> *حاسه انك معترض يا كوكو :t9:*
> *ههههههههه*



لا ياباشا 

هوه انا اقدر اعترض :11azy:

هههههههههههه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 فبراير 2009)

Dona Nabil قال:


> :smil8::smil8::smil8:​
> 
> *شكل هديتك هتوصلك ومعاها شرطه سودا على اسمك يا كوكو :t30:​*



ههههههههههههههههه

الهديه دى شكل وشها حلو عليا :11azy:

بالشرطه السوده على طول 30:

ونعمه الرتب :smi411:

ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 فبراير 2009)

ميرررررررسى كتير ليكم يا اخوتى 

الله يبارك فيكم 

وعقبالكم كلكم 

ربنا يبارك حياتكم ​


----------



## veansea (5 فبراير 2009)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك يا جماعه الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## grges monir (5 فبراير 2009)

*مبروك صوت الرب وعقبالنا زيك*


----------



## grges monir (5 فبراير 2009)

*مبروك مان ياعم انتى طالع واكل نازل واكل جايزة وكمان انتى اكترعدد مشاركات اللهم لاحسد*
*انت انسان رائع وتستحق التقدير بس المهم متنسناش*


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 فبراير 2009)

grges monir قال:


> *مبروك مان ياعم انتى طالع واكل نازل واكل جايزة وكمان انتى اكترعدد مشاركات اللهم لاحسد*
> *انت انسان رائع وتستحق التقدير بس المهم متنسناش*


 

الله يبارك فيك ياباشا 

هههههههههههههههه 

ميررررررسى كتير على زوقق وكلامك المشجع 

مش هنساك 

هبقى ابعتلك مشاركتين 30:​


----------



## antonius (6 فبراير 2009)

مبروووووووك لكل الفائزين..والرب يباركهم ويبارك منتدانا وزعيمنا


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 فبراير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> لا ياباشا
> 
> هوه انا اقدر اعترض :11azy:
> 
> هههههههههههه​



*هههههههه
ايوه كده يعنى كان لازم أعلى صوتى :t30:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 فبراير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> الهديه دى شكل وشها حلو عليا :11azy:
> 
> ...



*بتفهمها وهى طايره يا كوكو ههههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 فبراير 2009)

veansea قال:


> مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك يا جماعه الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 فبراير 2009)

antonius قال:


> مبروووووووك لكل الفائزين..والرب يباركهم ويبارك منتدانا وزعيمنا


----------



## ramy saba (6 فبراير 2009)

معلش ياأعضاء يا حلوين جت متأخرة حبة ألف ألف مبرووووووووووووووووووك
عقبالنا السنة الجاية


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 فبراير 2009)

ramy saba قال:


> معلش ياأعضاء يا حلوين جت متأخرة حبة ألف ألف مبرووووووووووووووووووك
> عقبالنا السنة الجاية


----------



## king (7 فبراير 2009)

مبروك للفائزين وكل ميلاد وانتم كويسين وطيبين


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 فبراير 2009)

king قال:


> مبروك للفائزين وكل ميلاد وانتم كويسين وطيبين


----------



## مورا مارون (8 فبراير 2009)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك مبررررررروكككككككككككككككككككككك

للجميع فرحتلكم خالص:11azy:

وخصوصا صوت الرب:vava:
دوناااااااااااااا:smil8:

كوكومان:nunu0000:
اتمنى تكون الهدايا وصلت:t30:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


> مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك مبررررررروكككككككككككككككككككككك
> 
> للجميع فرحتلكم خالص:11azy:
> 
> ...


*
الفرحه بتنط من عنيكى يا مورا :t9: ههههههههه
ميرسى يا قمررررر وعقبااااالك *


----------



## Bolbola142 (8 فبراير 2009)

mabrouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuk


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2009)

Bolbola142 قال:


> mabrouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuk


----------



## مورا مارون (8 فبراير 2009)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الفرحه بتنط من عنيكى يا مورا :t9: ههههههههه*
> *ميرسى يا قمررررر وعقبااااالك *


 

*في نفس الفرحة  الي انا فيهاااا*
*لاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:hlp:*​


----------



## rana1981 (8 فبراير 2009)

*الف الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا حلوووووووووين​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


> *في نفس الفرحة  الي انا فيهاااا*
> *لاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:hlp:*​



*نيتك باااانت يا مورا
 يا رب تكسبى بقى علشان نردهالك هههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *الف الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا حلوووووووووين​*



http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images/1194653146.gif​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2009)

ميرررررررسى كتير يا اخوتى ​ 
الله يبارك فيكم وعقبالكم ان شاء الله 

ربنا يبارك حياتكم ​


----------



## Bent el Massih (9 فبراير 2009)

*الف مبروك للفائزين

دونا نبيل
كوكومان
و صوت الرب 

الرب يبارك خدمتكم​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2009)

karima قال:


> *الف مبروك للفائزين
> 
> دونا نبيل
> كوكومان
> ...


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2009)

karima قال:


> *الف مبروك للفائزين​*
> 
> *دونا نبيل*
> *كوكومان*
> ...


 
الله يبارك فيكى يا كريمه

وعقبالك ان شاء الله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## just member (9 فبراير 2009)

*الف مبروك ليكم *
* ديما للأمام بنعمة المسيح*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2009)

come with me قال:


> *الف مبروك ليكم *
> 
> 
> *ديما للأمام بنعمة المسيح*​


الله يبارك فيك يا جوجو


وعقبالك 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2009)

come with me قال:


> *الف مبروك ليكم *
> * ديما للأمام بنعمة المسيح*​


----------



## shadehnageb (9 فبراير 2009)

مبروك للفايزين وعقبلنا يارب


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2009)

shadehnageb قال:


> مبروك للفايزين وعقبلنا يارب


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2009)

shadehnageb قال:


> مبروك للفايزين وعقبلنا يارب


 
الله يبارك فيك 

وعقبالك بأذن الله 

بس شد حيلك معانا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## milad hanna (12 فبراير 2009)

الف مبروك للفائزين وربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2009)

milad hanna قال:


> الف مبروك للفائزين وربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## مسلمة مغربية11 (15 فبراير 2009)

ألف الف مبروك للاخواني على الفوز ،، منها للاعلى


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2009)

مسلمة مغربية11 قال:


> ألف الف مبروك للاخواني على الفوز ،، منها للاعلى


----------



## samy mohab (26 فبراير 2009)

انا عضو جديد عايز اتعرف عليكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## ميمو بنت المسيح (1 مارس 2009)

الف مبروك للفائزين​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 مارس 2009)

دونتي وصوت الرب و كوكو 

الف الف الف مليون مبروووووووك

معلش جات متأخرة خااااااااالص خااااااااالص

الف مبروك وتستاهلوها اكيد و كل سنة وانتوا طيبين

والزعيم وكل المنتدى طيب وبخير ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 مارس 2009)

الله يبارك فيكى يا فراشه 

وحمدلله على سلامتك 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مارس 2009)

ميمو ايمو قال:


> الف مبروك للفائزين​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مارس 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> دونتي وصوت الرب و كوكو
> 
> الف الف الف مليون مبروووووووك
> 
> ...



*الله يبارك فيكى يا فراشتنا يا قمررر
وهديتنا الحقيقيه هى رجوعك لينا بالسلامه يا حبيبتى  :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## MATTEW (5 مارس 2009)

الف مبروك يا كوكو مان علي الهديه (بس هي ايه الهديه بالظبط و النص بالنص ها)


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 مارس 2009)

mr_fady قال:


> الف مبروك يا كوكو مان علي الهديه (بس هي ايه الهديه بالظبط و النص بالنص ها)



الله يبارك فيك يا فادى 

حاضر 

ههههههههههههههههه 

ميررسى ليك 


​


----------



## My Rock (5 مارس 2009)

تم تحديد هدايا المفائزين

للتهنئة و التعرف على الهدايا اتبعوا الموضوع التالي: هدايا الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد 

نغلق الموضوع هذا و يستمر في الموضوع الموجود اعلاه

سلام و نعمة


----------

